# Sheraton Vistana Resort Question?



## ljane (Aug 4, 2010)

Please tell me which section of the resort the the Lakes, Falls & Fountains are located in.  What is the difference between the VIT section and the VIO section?  Also is there a map of the resort section's I can find on line?

Thanks to all replys, 
Ljane


----------



## Captron (Aug 4, 2010)

For a map see owners resources in the stickies at the top of the page. There are 4 of them there.


----------



## grgs (Aug 4, 2010)

An earlier thread on this question:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115246

Glorian


----------



## ljane (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replys.  I rented 2 back to back weeks in the VIT section thru II.  I hope I will not have to move after one week.  Both weeks were listed under VIT.  Does any one know where I will be placed, and will I have to move between weeks?  II could not tell me this for certain.

Once again I appreciate your reply,
Ljane


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 4, 2010)

I think VIT was the original code for Lakes & Cascades (at one point, these were the only two sections available through II).  But, it wouldn't hurt to read the reviews and put in a request for your desired section.  Use the "Diamond Lane" link on this page ... on right, about halfway down the page:

http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/sheraton_vistana_resort/welcome.jsp


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2010)

I would call the resort and request to be placed in the same unit for both weeks, and then about 10 days before check-in, follow up with a Fax.  Take a copy of the Fax with you to check-in.  If you are a Starwood owner, let them know, because sometimes that helps.

Good luck!


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bump.

Was trying to help on a post at Disboards that asks this same OP question, so I did a google search of TUG for VIT VIO.  I can't find a definitive answer to the VIT vs VIO question either.

Does any have a solid answer?  

The most plausible answer that I found was that VIT represents units NOT trading under SVN and that VIO represents the units that are traded through SVN.  Essentially then, VIT could be anywhere, but VIO is most certainly in one of the renovated sections, probably Lakes/Fountains/Cascades but can be any other section that has been invited into SVO post reno.  Is that about right?


----------



## jerseygirl (Aug 20, 2010)

From my II history (I once owned a one-BR in Cascades -- non-SVO):

Sheraton Vistana Resort 
VIT
Unit: 2107 (1 bedroom)
Week: 9 

I am 99% sure that VIT was "Lakes and Cascades Only" at one point in time.  Things could have changed over the years ...

Once, many years ago, Starwood really screwed up a deposit so gave me a 2-BR Fourth of July week in Fountains instead of my normal one-BR deposit.  It was coded VIO in my II account -- and Fountains was NOT part of SVN at that time.  Again, things could have changed ....

I'm not sure it matters -- I think they only use the codes for inventory control purposes.  Somewhere on TUG, there's a list of the phases by check-in date.  I think it's safe to request anything that matches the size/occupancy and check-in date and I'm sure they'll try to fulfill the request.  I requested a renovated Lakes unit on my last visit and that's what I got.

I checked into a fixed week/fixed unit timeshare today.  I have stayed at this place ~15 times and always received the unit on my confirmation.  Today -- I got a different unit ... it has a few steps ... my guess is that the people originally assigned to it couldn't handle the steps.  Either way, it's fine with me!  I've never felt that I had the right to demand any particular unit when exchanging.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 21, 2010)

That's helpful.

Has anyone traded into VIT on II and been placed in a unit other than Lakes and Cascades?

Can a person trade VIO and get a unit in Lakes or Cascades?

All very interesting to an RCI trader - it's all 0450 to me...


----------



## musical2 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am thinking about trading into VIT right now for next summer.  But have been holding out to see what else pops up on II.  Is VIT really that good of a resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2010)

musical2 said:


> I am thinking about trading into VIT right now for next summer.  But have been holding out to see what else pops up on II.  Is VIT really that good of a resort?



Have you read the TUG reviews?  Note that this resort is near the end of a complete renovation.

More info.:  

Projected completion dates:
Fountains I - Aug. 2008
Fountains II - Feb. 2009
Falls - May 2009
Springs - June 2009
Cascades - May 2010
Courts - Aug. 2010
Spas - Jan. 2011

Sheraton Vistanta Resort Renovation Brochures:
Cascades Phase
Courts Phase
Falls Phase
Fountains I Phase
Fountains II Phase
Spa Phase
Springs Phase​


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 21, 2010)

musical2 said:


> I am thinking about trading into VIT right now for next summer.  But have been holding out to see what else pops up on II.  Is VIT really that good of a resort?


SVR is a great resort, but I think a bit of a downgrade from your DVC.  Also a few Marriot's in the area that you could trade to directly.  I won't start an argument on which resort is the best in the area.

There is no difference in amenities for VIT/VIO as all units have access to the same things.  It really would come down to which of the 7 sections of the resort you want to be in.  If the posts here are correct then IMHO, *I *would rather have VIO than VIT.  The Lakes and Cascades sections, although newer than a lot of the resort, are the larger buildings.  More like being in an apartment building, tighter parking, nearer the edges of the resort (and the busier roads).  The older sections are roomier; more like townhome developments, and quieter - that's important to me.  By next summer renovations will be complete so you do not run a risk of getting a unit that is not renovated yet.  The chance keeps gets smaller as they are getting pretty close to completion now.  

Again all of the above is speculative as no-one has really answered (beyond a few observations and guesses) what VIT vs VIO really means.


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Have you read the TUG reviews?  Note that this resort is near the end of a complete renovation.
> 
> More info.:
> 
> ...



This schedule is becoming increasingly misleading.  Courts is now scheduled for Feb-July 2011, and I think that Spas may be later still (unless they are now doing Spas prior to Courts?).  It would be unfortunate for a TUGger to trade into a unit that they thought was renovated only to find it still tired and shabby.  As a Courts owner I could only wish they were nearly done, but alas, they are months away from actually starting!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you know if there is an updated schedule available?


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Do you know if there is an updated schedule available?



Searching through mystarcentral.com it appears that the amount of information about the renovations is diminishing, I can't find the old schedule you are using anymore; reasonable because they are less of an issue as they near completion.

The Courts dates are in the latest HOA newsletter:
https://www.mystarcentral.com/CMS/en_US/svo_media/CMSMedia/Sites/MSC/Owners_Association/SVR/0160_Courts_HOANewsletter.pdf, second topic on page one. NB - you _may_ need to be logged into mystarcentral to actually hit this URL.

Would need a Spas owner to provide an update on their latest dates.

P.S. - I think there is a thread elsewhere on SVO forum indicating that Cascades has finally completed.


----------

